# What to call the president if meeting her?



## BetsyClark (3 Mar 2011)

Hello

The creche where I work is being formally opened by President McAleese soon. I expect we will all simply continue our work as normal while she is shown around, but wondered, if she does ask any questions, or makes any comment, how should we address her?

BC


----------



## horusd (3 Mar 2011)

Ms President.  Given the woman involved, the less formal the better.


----------



## pudds (3 Mar 2011)

How about Ms Moneybags


----------



## Lauren (3 Mar 2011)

Official title I think is 'A Uachtaran' but when I've met her before called her Mary and she didn't seem offended. Lovely warm woman.


----------



## Slim (3 Mar 2011)

BetsyClark said:


> Hello
> 
> The creche where I work is being formally opened by President McAleese soon. I expect we will all simply continue our work as normal while she is shown around, but wondered, if she does ask any questions, or makes any comment, how should we address her?
> 
> BC



I think you should ask her staff in advance of the visit. Slim


----------



## Lauren (3 Mar 2011)

The terms 'Your Excellency' or 'Uachtarán/ President' may be used when addressing the President of Ireland.

From the website

[broken link removed]


----------



## Staples (4 Mar 2011)

Lauren said:


> Official title I think is 'A Uachtaran' but when I've met her before called her Mary and she didn't seem offended. Lovely warm woman.


 
She's our queen.  The queen of our hearts.  Just like one of us really...at least until she got the gig in the park.


----------



## Thirsty (4 Mar 2011)

If you will be meeting her personally, you will be briefed by her staff.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Mar 2011)

Ask Eoghan Harris if you can use his term for her - '_tribal timebomb_'  !


----------



## NorfBank (4 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Ms President.  Given the woman involved, the less formal the better.



The last time I called her Ms President, she corrected me 
It's Madam President.


----------



## iandublin2 (8 Mar 2011)

How about Ms Waste of Taxpayer's Money!


----------



## BetsyClark (10 Mar 2011)

So, I met the President today and said "Nice to meet you President McAleese" as she shook my hand and no-one complained ...


----------



## z107 (10 Mar 2011)

Did you curtsy?

And how did she address you?


----------



## Derry (10 Mar 2011)

Gld you had a good day .


----------



## ajapale (10 Mar 2011)

How about Mary? Its worked for the last 20 years!


----------



## johnno09 (14 Mar 2011)

"how ya Mary, hows she cutt'n"


----------



## Green (15 Mar 2011)

BetsyClark said:


> Hello
> 
> The creche where I work is being formally opened by President McAleese soon. I expect we will all simply continue our work as normal while she is shown around, but wondered, if she does ask any questions, or makes any comment, how should we address her?
> 
> BC


 
If you are unsure, ring the Protocol Section of the Department of Foriegn Affairs, they will let you know...


----------



## amh (15 Mar 2011)

hi there OP,

can I just ask - Are you Enda Kenny by any chance? It's just that your original post appeared just before you were due to go up to the big house in the park to collect your seal that gave your ID away!


----------



## BillK (15 Mar 2011)

Don't know about President, but if you meet the Queen when she's over you address her as Ma'am. Pronounced Ma'am as in jam not Ma'am as in harm.


----------



## Hillsalt (15 Mar 2011)

BillK said:


> Don't know about President, but if you meet the Queen when she's over you address her as Ma'am. Pronounced Ma'am as in jam not Ma'am as in harm.



What is Davis Norris becomes our next President?


----------



## BillK (17 Mar 2011)

hillsalt said:


> what is davis norris becomes our next president?


 
ugh????


----------



## Complainer (17 Mar 2011)

I noticed David Harvey giving Mary a hug and a kiss when she arrived at the parade today. A bit much for the occasion, I thought.


----------



## RMCF (18 Mar 2011)

Shoulda tried "love" or "sweetheart".


----------



## liaconn (21 Mar 2011)

I have met her a couple of times and was instructed by Aras staff to address her as 'President'.


----------



## Barry80 (1 Apr 2011)

Call her Boss!
as in.... howaya boss. Do you need any tarmac up in that house of yours?


----------

